

Scientist Gives Riveting Account of Her Own Stroke - edw519
http://blog.wired.com/business/2008/02/scientist-turns.html

======
skmurphy
I have lost a number of relatives to stroke. If you think you are having a
stroke, call 911. Especially once her arm went numb and she couldn't move it
she should have called 911 immediately. For a blockage stroke in particular,
there are a number of things they can do in the first hour or so to limit the
damage and speed recovery.

